# Hanf als Köder?



## wolpi (10. März 2001)

Hallo PetrijüngerIn verschiedenen "Fachbüchern" habe ich über Hanfsamen als den perfekten Angelköder für Brassen, Barbe und Karpfen gelesen.
Jedoch steht nichts über die Zubereitung und Anwenung zu lesen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie mann die kleinen Kügelchen an den HAcken bringen soll?
Wer kann mir helfen. 
Im Voraus besten Dank für eure Mühe.
                                       WOLPI


----------



## Schulti (10. März 2001)

Würde mich auch interressieren!!!!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## carpigo (10. März 2001)

Ich habe bis jetzt einmal mit hanf gefischt,
gut für Rotaugen und Brachsen.
Bevor sich die harten Körner jedoch verwenden lassen müssen sie erst gebrauchsfertig gemacht werden. 
1) Über Nacht in kaltem Wasser einweichen
2) danach in einem Kochtopf kurz aufkochen und 15 min. ziehen lassen. nun platzen die kleinen Körner auf.
 Die Saat die man zum angeln verwenden will nimmt man heraus und lässt sie abkühlen.
Was man zum anfüttern braucht lässt man noch im Topf. Platz dann noch mehr auf und ist noch weicher.

------------------
so long Carpigo


----------



## Megarun (10. März 2001)

Hi, wolpi...
...also, den Hanf quellen lassen, (evt. auch roh) trocknen lassen und es `mal Zuckmückenlarven-Kleber versuchen.(Sind auch Postings in der Richtung) Sonst muß Du auf Hanfteig zurück greifen. Einen Versuch wäre es `mal wert.
  Gruß.. 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Lynx (10. März 2001)

Servus Leute,in der Database ist was drin über Hanf.
Aber leider zur Zeit ausser Betrieb. Der Dok wirds schon richten.------------------
  WO[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Wieselopa am 10-03-2001 um 21:33.]


----------



## Rotauge (10. März 2001)

Hallo!Mit Hanf als Köder, das ist eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit. Zu vergleichen mit  Einfädeln in eine Nähnadel nach dem 6. Bier...Auch wenn ihr letzten Endes das Hanfkorn nicht auf den Haken bekommt (@Megarun: der Tip mit dem Kleber ist nicht schlecht), gekochter Hanf zum Anfüttern ist Spitze.Hanf 12 - 24 Stunden wässern
15 - 20 Minuten auf kleiner Flamme kochen, bis die Körner leicht aufplatzen, also der weiße Keim sichtbar wird.
In das Kochwasser darf man nach Lust und 
Laune (aber nicht zuviel) Gewürze (z.B. Curry oder Koriander)
hinzugeben, hab&acute;s auch schon mal mal flüssiger Buttervanille probiert) geben.Das Schwierige ist, das kleine Hanfkorn auf den Haken zu bringen.
Vorteilhaft sind kleine Haken der Größe 16 oder auch 18. Haken in den weißen Keim stecken, damit er am dunklen Ende herausschaut - aber wie gesagt - ich mach dann doch lieber Maden dran.Ich würd&acute;s mit dem Hanf aber frühestens ab Mai versuchen, jetzt lieber etwas dranmachen, was sich bewegt.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## wolpi (10. März 2001)

Danke für die Anregungen es werden sicherlich einige tips in der nächsten Zeit ihre Anwenung finden.


----------



## wolf (11. März 2001)

ein Hanfkörnchen als Hakenköder für Rotaugen & Brassen geht gutAuf einer Nadel aufgezogen? Habe ich mal versucht, daß gibt jeder bald auf... (?) Wer einen größeren Köder will, sollte zum Hanf etwa 1/3 Maden od. Caster füttern und die dann anködern.
PS: Es muß doch gar nicht Hanf am Haken sein:
Angeblich soll eine schwarze Perle (mit weißen Fleck) genauso gut gehen.
Als Futter kann Hanf absolute Spitze sein. [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von wolf am 11-03-2001 um 17:57.]


----------



## fisherD (11. März 2001)

halloaus meiner woechentlichen hollaendischen wettkampfpraxis kann ich folgendes hinzufügen.also mit dem kochen und vorher einweichen gut und schoen soweit kann ich dem in vollem umfang zustimmen.was ich bislang vermisse, ist jedoch, dass es grundsaetzlich hanf in zwei verschiedenen groessen gibt.naemlich den zum fuettern
und eben den zum angeln.hinweisen moechte ich noch auf folgendes:nach meiner meinung ist es absolut toetlich beim hanfangeln gleichzeitig maden zu fuettern. da lassen die ergebnisse nach uebereinstimmender wettkampfmeinung immer wieder deutlich nach.noch ein tip zum schluss.beim hanfangeln immer einen langgezogenen schwimmer verwenden. also keine tropfen.euer stipperfreakfd


----------



## TommyD (12. März 2001)

Hi
Ich hab in einer Zeitschrift mal gelesen das man große Hanfkörner mit einer Nadel durchboren kann einen Faden Durchziehen und an einen kleinen Haken knoten.Gruß:
     TommyD


----------



## TinkaTinka (12. März 2001)

Hallo !!!!
Klar ist das Anködern schwierig, bringt aber dann oft Fisch, gerade wenn sie daran gewöhnt sind, die Bisse sind oft vehement, daher funktioniert wohl auch das Immitat mit der Dunklen Perle, im Zubehörhandel gabs mal Kunststoffhanfkörner mit Öse, die waren super, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wos die noch gibt.
Zum Thema Kochen etc. ich hab nen alten Schnellkochtopf in ca. 45 min ist alles fertig.
Zum Füttern bein Stippen ist ein Futterrohr, ähnlich den Wurfrohren für Boilies sinnvonn, kann man leicht aus einer alten Telerute bauen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## JohannesG (12. März 2001)

Hallo Kollegen,
wie sieht es denn dabei mit dem Gewöhnungseffekt der Fische an diesen Köder aus ? Soll heißen: wenn ich in einem Gewässer angele, in das noch nie ein Hanfkorn gelangte, beißt doch sicher erstmal nix. Wie oft muß ich vorher füttern, damit sich die Fische an den neuen Köder gewöhnt haben ?
Und: wie sieht es mit den Gewässertypen aus ? Das Hanfkorn ähnelt ja einer Mini-Muschel, die zB in schlammigen teichen gar nicht zu finden sind.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## TinkaTinka (12. März 2001)

Hallo !!!
Ich habs in 2 Vereinsgewässeren ausprobiert.
In beiden wurde noch nie mit Hanf gefischt----es lief nix !!!!
In den Duisburger Häfen wird oft mit Hanf gefischt und es klappt super.
Wie lange man füttern muß habe ich nie ausprobiert.
In Bezug auf den Vergleich Muscheln kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber die Hanfkörner sind eigendlich zu leicht zum Versinken im Schlamm.  
Gruß Achim


----------



## wolf (12. März 2001)

@ Hanf u MadenOk, FischerD: Nartürlich stimmt das schon: Du sagst, es sei tödlich (also daneben?), neben Hanf auch Maden zu füttern; ich sage, daß es prima geht... Wer hat nun recht? Ganz einfach: Wir beide! Wer auf Karpfen (u. Barben/Schleien ?) angeln will, sollte Caster (notfalls Maden, aber Caster sind besser) und Pellets (Forelli) beifügen, wer "nur" Rotaugen stippen möchte sollte es bei Hanf pur belassen (allenfalls eine Handvoll Caster erlaubt??).@ lange vorfütternWieder von der Fischart abhängig: Für Karpfen brauchst Du NICHT vorzufüttern, sie fressen&acute;s schon nach einer halben Stunde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weißfische brauchen da schon etwas länger, glaube ich. Zwei Tage würd&acute; ich da schon vorfüttern.


----------



## Raver0008 (15. März 2001)

Hi !Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit selbstgemachten Boilis gemacht, denen ich Hanfmehl zugesetzt habe !Petri Heil


------------------
  http://www.anglerseiten.de.vu


----------



## Franz_16 (19. März 2001)

Hi
wo kriegt man eigentlich Hanf her?? den den wir zuhause haben nehmen wir irgendwie für Gewinde oder so ... erklärt mir das mal bitte ich hab keinen Plan wenns um Hanf (beim Angeln) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geht
ok sagt mir dass bitte mal dann probier ich es mal auf... 
und kann man auf Hanf auch ohne Anfüttern fangen???Franz[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franz_16 am 19-03-2001 um 14:29.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (19. März 2001)

Hallo Franz !
Du brauchst keimfähigen Hanf aus dem Futtermittelhandel oder dem Angelladen, warum ohne zu füttern damit angeln, Du wirst doch wohl nicht nur 3 Körner zum Angeln kochen ?????
Gruß Achim


----------



## Franz_16 (19. März 2001)

Hi Tinka!
Bei uns im Verein ist Anfüttern mehr oder weniger Verboten also wenn man mal eine handvoll mais oder sowas reinschmeisst dann sagt natürlich keiner was aber im größeren Stil ist das nicht erlaubt...
Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter...
Danke für den Tip


----------



## wolf (19. März 2001)

Anfuettern verboten?Na, wenn das nicht nach einer dunklen Nacht schreit...? Du wirst fangen... !


----------



## steffen (21. März 2001)

Hallo Franz!Füttern VERBOTEN??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Habt ihr zuviel Fische in euren Gewässern oder was? Da wäre ich ja richtig sauer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und würde bei der nächsten Versammlung das Thema mal ansprechen! Ich glaube da würden sich noch mehr Angler finden, die dir zustimmen würden!!!
Steffen


----------



## Lynx (21. März 2001)

Ein Fütterungsverbot wird normalerweise ausgesprochen wenn der Teich zum umkippen droht. Es gibt verschlammte Teiche bei denen zuviel Futter eine nicht gewünschten Gärungsprozess auslöst.
Fütterungsverbote können deshalb zum Schutz des Gewässers durchaus sinnvoll sein .

------------------
  WO


----------



## TinkaTinka (22. März 2001)

Hallo !
Da stimme ich Dir zu WO, aber das Futterverbot wird in den seltensten Fällen aus diesem Grund ausgesprochen, den würde ja jeder Angler akzeptieren, zumal in dem Fall das Verbot wohl zeitlich begrenzt wäre.
Gruß Achim


----------



## steffen (22. März 2001)

Hallo Ihr,
Erst mal würde ich sagen, das Wolf uns sagen sollte, wie das bei seinem Gewässer aussieht!
Und in dem Punkt von Achim stimme ich ihn zu. Denn wenn die Angler sehen, dass es zum wohl des Gewässers ist werden sie nichts dagegen haben. Aber in normalen Fällen bin ich gegen ein stricktes Futterverbot!!!
Tschüss Steffen


----------

